# Which fish should I get to KNOW?



## Fisherman Frank (Dec 27, 2013)

I have fished off a pier in Florida five times in my lift: three times in my youth – at which time I fell in love with the ocean and pier fishing, and twice within the last couple years. My sister recently purchased a home just a few blocks from the pier in Flagler Beach, Florida, so I anticipate my pier time will greatly increase in the coming years! I could honestly see myself spending nearly everyday of my retirement years standing on a pier overlooking the Atlantic.

However, as a lifelong freshwater guy, I am bewildered by the variety of potential fish to be caught off the pier – although I suspect the “common” catch is rather limited once I get used to it.

To help me be better prepared for my next visit, I have purchased a copy of A Field Guide to Coastal Fishes: From Maine to Texas (Kells, Carpenter) – which I find to be an outstanding guide, although I am a bit overwhelmed by the scope of its coverage!

So I come to you all for help! 

On my last visit I caught Whiting, Bluefish, Spot, Florida Pompano, a few small unidentified sharks, and a couple other fish which went unidentified.

Which species (15-20-30?) should I focus on really KNOWING by the time I head down again. I really like to KNOW what I am catching – some help here on what I should study would be appreciated! Does it fluctuate seasonally? Anything you can give me would be great!

THANKS!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

In florida, getting to know how to catch just a few species will tide you over until you decide that you want to lock in on something else. My advice? Learn to catch pompano. They're the hardest to catch of the myriad of other fish that are caught the exact same way, using the exact same presentation, under the exact same conditions. After you've spent enough time on the water, eventually you'll see somebody else catch something that you really want to turn your attention to.

On a pompano rig, using the standard pompano bait, you will catch the following:

Croaker
Red Drum
Black Drum
Whiting (Kingfish)
Sheepshead
Margate
Palometa
Permit
Bluefish (occasionally)
Stingrays
All species of saltwater catfish

I'm sure that I've missed many. But that's all from a single rig, just a few different baits, (which work for all the above) and nothing more than your time. It couldn't be any easier to get started saltwater fishing than that.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fisherman Frank said:


> Which species (15-20-30?) should I focus on really KNOWING by the time I head down again. I really like to KNOW what I am catching – some help here on what I should study would be appreciated! Does it fluctuate seasonally? Anything you can give me would be great!


Yes, the types of fish being caught does change with the seasons.

Fish you should know.

COBIA
CROAKER 
WHITING
BLUEFISH
KING MACKEREL
SPANISH MACKEREL
SHEEPSHEAD
SNAPPERS
PERMIT
BONITO
RAYS 
SHARKS
REDFISH ( Red Drum )


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*The FLAGLER BEACH Pier from above . . .*


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a great pier. I have seen some huge fish caught there. And the method they use for catching King fish, I had never seen before.
It involves two rods, on the first a large sinker called a claw,and a large float, on the second a large live bait such as a bluefish, or whiting kept on the surface by the large float. They cast out the claw. then clip the live bait line to it and then throw out the swimmer, I'm sure someone else could explain it better but those guys had custom rods with a good size reels for those long run kings are famous for. I'm sure that you will get on the program in no time.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

fishnchevy said:


> That is a great pier. I have seen some huge fish caught there. And the method they use for catching King fish, I had never seen before.
> It involves two rods, on the first a large sinker called a claw,and a large float, on the second a large live bait such as a bluefish, or whiting kept on the surface by the large float. They cast out the claw. then clip the live bait line to it and then throw out the swimmer, I'm sure someone else could explain it better but those guys had custom rods with a good size reels for those long run kings are famous for. I'm sure that you will get on the program in no time.


That's called a pin rig. The only way to fish for kings at most piers in the Carolinas.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay thanks 
I'll check that out. 
How does that work in a strong current by a jetty?


----------

